# My logging winch repair project



## agvg

This winter I did buy a wreck of a Fransgård V3000 logging winch


----------



## agvg




----------



## agvg

It had been left in the woods for 15 years after the PTO shaft broke.


----------



## agvg

Pulling off the wire


----------



## agvg

Started to rip it apart


----------



## agvg

The clutch is very good











The engage mechanism


----------



## agvg

Wire attachment to the drum






Drum cage


----------



## agvg

All 7 bearings are dead












The empty frame, a worn out friction pad for the drum is all that are left.


----------



## agvg

The drum


----------



## Sagetown

Keep them pics coming. This is interesting.


----------



## agvg

Yes, have more


----------



## agvg

Some new parts






Old and new PTO shaft


----------



## agvg

Fitting a new friction pad


----------



## agvg




----------



## agvg




----------



## agvg

The chain tensioner was badly worn so I had to weld it back in shape


----------



## agvg

I did reuse the old chain, a week in diesel made wonders.
Had planned to replace it but a budget fix is a budget fix.


----------



## agvg

The drum cage are straighten and welded.


----------



## agvg

The winch did cost me ca 590$ total with parts and purchase.


----------



## agvg

Testing

The wire was ca 50m and in OK shape, did put on a new hook.


----------



## boxygen

Nice job. I bought the same winch this spring. I gave it its first real workout this weekend. I couldn't figure out how the chain tensioner was supposed to work. Your pics helped. Mine had a new tensioner on it and the chain rides inside the disc. The end of the PTO shaft is different than mine.I don't have a bolt and washer on mine. All There is, is an external snap ring that holds the end from coming through the outside bearing. It appears that your original shaft had that, but the new one doesn't?? The previous owner did put new bearings and clutch in mine though. Where did you buy the parts from?
Someone fabricated a cover that protects the outside bearing on mine, which seems to make sense. It seems pretty vulnerable out there. what kind of tractor are you running there?


----------



## agvg

You have a problem that the shaft moves backwards?

Its a piece of tube between the sprocket and the bearing, you can see it in my new parts pic.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## agvg

I have a MF 135


----------



## boxygen

No my shaft is fine. It just appears to be different than yours. Mine uses a snap ring on the end of the shaft instead of a bolt and washer to keep it in the bearing. I have the tube between the sprocket and bearing. Mine is now about 120 miles away so I cant take a photo right now.


----------



## agvg

It might been made by someone, the shaft is expensive and quite easy to make if you are using snap rings. Original part has a links bolt and all Fransgård winches I have seen has had this bolt at the end.


----------



## boxygen

Like I said mine has a cover on it, so I don't look at it much. Maybe I don't remember correctly. I will have to pop the cover and look at it again.


----------



## agvg

You might have a Norse Winch, its almost identical but it has a cover for the bearing and the PTO shaft is little bit to the left and not at center as it is on Fransgård.


----------



## boxygen

It has a Fransgard sticker on it. The bearing cover appears to be homemade.


----------



## agvg

OK, suppose you have the manual for it? V3000 or V4000?


----------



## agvg

Manuals:
http://www.jswoodhouse.com/broFransgard.htm


----------



## boxygen

Yes I have checked out that manual before. It is definitely a 3000. That parts breakdown on the manual shows a circlip only on end of the shaft. I do see a illegible handwritten notation about a bolt. I bet the part changed over the years because I think the circlip was weak. The only reason I know anything about this is that my sprocket had pulled out because the clip was missing. I took it apart to find out what the problem was. THe clip was missing. $.79 and I was back in business. I bet that part was superceded with the one you have now.


----------



## boxygen

Here is the only photo I have from this spring.


----------



## boxygen

here


----------



## agvg

Nice tractor, and having a winch makes Forrest work so much easier..


----------



## agvg

Post a few pics of the brake on such simple logging winches , many don't understand how simple the construction is, have seen discussion on you must have reverse PTO and you can't release the winch etc.


----------



## agvg

Pics of the drum brake, this is there to stop the drum spinning when you drag out the wire, if it don't work the drum will keep on spinning after you stop dragging the wire and unwind a lot of wire, this makes a total mess when you start pulling whit the winch.
Often this mess gets so bad that you must rewind the whole wire length.


----------



## dancan

agvg , thanks for the thread , lots of good reference material in those pics .
I've spent a bit of time with a few Farmi's and I own a little Norse 180 , it's very rare that we use the brake unless dragging the log instead of setting the choker on the winch frame , if it was set and everything was tight we'd just back the tractor to release the brake .


----------



## agvg

Normally you hang them on the winch but in difficult terrain its safer to release the wire and just drive the tractor thru and pull the logs whit the winch. Step hills are dangerous when you go up and have logs attach to the winch it self.


----------



## agvg

Have an Sandvik/Norse 3081 too, a much heavier built winch, but both pull 3000kg.


----------



## agvg

Norse/Sandvik/Igland and Farmi has usual been considered a more heavy duty than Fransgard in those days this was used in pro logging.
Today super heavy duty tractor winches are all most strictly Igland whit large one and two drum winches. Tajfun and Uniforest are also getting larger.
Fransgard has come whit new and more pro models in the last years.


----------



## agvg

My new investment in winch accessories.


----------



## boxygen

Big spender!


----------



## agvg

Yes, it was a tough one at a total cost of 15$


----------



## agvg

But I'm a bit worried about the possibility of getting the nice red paint scratched.


----------



## boxygen

I like that choker hook next to it. Any idea where you can get something like that? I have some 1/4" chain that I would like to make up some chokers with but having a hard time finding just the hooks for 1/4" chain.


----------



## agvg

Have never seen one for 6mm chain, only 8mm and larger.


----------



## Sagetown

agvg said:


> But I'm a bit worried about the possibility of getting the nice red paint scratched.


I would be too.


----------



## agvg

More fun, self releasing snatch block.


----------



## dancan

No that's a real purdy one !!
How much for one of them ??
Take that sucker apart and put up some more pics !!!!


----------



## agvg

Quite expensive at 225$.


----------



## agvg

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-new-self-reieasing-snatch-block.260546/


----------



## boxygen

They are about the same money here.


----------



## agvg

Pictures
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/fY6U4n


----------

